# Sega announces the Game Gear Micro



## Tom Bombadildo (Jun 3, 2020)

Day 1 purchase, hands down.


----------



## slimbizzy (Jun 3, 2020)

Dope as hell.


----------



## AmandaRose (Jun 3, 2020)

Let me grab my calendar and check what date it is. Oh its not April 1st so what in the holly fuck are sega thinking making it that bloody small. Looks nearly impossible to actually play anything on it


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 3, 2020)

A Game Gear for ants? About time!


----------



## Chary (Jun 3, 2020)

Oh good they finally made the Game Gear in a size where it doesn’t consume 6 AA batteries a second.


----------



## banjo2 (Jun 3, 2020)

Can I fit it into my mouth? Asking for a friend


----------



## BlueFox gui (Jun 3, 2020)

but.. how am i going to see what's on the screen?


----------



## AmandaRose (Jun 3, 2020)

banjo2 said:


> Can I fit it into my mouth? Asking for a friend


I'm glad you said mouth and not somewhere else


----------



## SkeletonSmith (Jun 3, 2020)

Finally - A Handheld for Lobsters!


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Jun 3, 2020)

It looks too small. I doubt I could actually play this. Reminds me of the gameboy micro. Do japan really like everything tiny? 

Unless there is games on there not on the 3DS eshop virtual console, can't see me buying one. It's basically like master system which wasn't a popular system where I'm from. I honestly only know about it from the sonic compilations including game gear games. (might want to release a compilation of the game gear games on switch)


----------



## Silent_Gunner (Jun 3, 2020)

How the fuck is anyone going to hold it in their hands, let alone play it?


----------



## SkeletonSmith (Jun 3, 2020)

Silent_Gunner said:


> How the fuck is anyone going to hold it in their hands, let alone play it?


That's the thing - it's just for lobsters!


----------



## xs4all (Jun 3, 2020)

I can see it now, playing Sonic will be a blurry mess, doesn't matter, Im a sucker and get one anyway.


----------



## Stealphie (Jun 3, 2020)

BlueFox gui said:


> but.. how am i going to see what's on the screen?


You don't. This is a keychain at best.


----------



## SkeletonSmith (Jun 3, 2020)

Stealphie said:


> You don't. This is a keychain at best.


I bet a LOBSTER could see it.


----------



## Beerus (Jun 3, 2020)

ha take that gba micro


----------



## huma_dawii (Jun 3, 2020)

This is worst than Gameboy Micro!! you cant even see the screen


----------



## Stealphie (Jun 3, 2020)

SkeletonSmith said:


> I bet a LOBSTER could see it.


Stop. It is






huma_dawii said:


> This is worst than Gameboy Micro!! you cant even see the screen


SEGA: seeing the screen is for pussies give us money thank you very much


----------



## SkeletonSmith (Jun 3, 2020)

Correction: The screen is for LOBSTERS.


----------



## SonyUSA (Jun 3, 2020)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> Day 1 purchase, hands down.



Don't do that you'll crush it!


----------



## MikaDubbz (Jun 3, 2020)

Shame this product wasn't right around the corner: https://www.funkey-project.com/ else I might be interested. I do love the idea of putting a portable on my keychain though.


----------



## Dimensional (Jun 3, 2020)

Can it run on the PS1 Classic?


----------



## raxadian (Jun 3, 2020)

Sega, people hated the GBA micro.  What are you doing?


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Jun 3, 2020)

Ya'll in here saying you'll buy it.. I'm over here questioning the thought process behind this. Why a micro? Why not make it as big as a GBA? The GB Micro was cool and all, but that small ass screen is not a positive. Pass.

Another thought. Why didn't they opt for a SEGA handheld with a retro library from their genesis/MD and gamegear/master system? This is so stupid.


----------



## TheZander (Jun 3, 2020)

i want one. seems like a time SEGA shouldnt go wrong is where nintendo went that one time that sucked


----------



## Captain_N (Jun 3, 2020)

that's way to small. It could have at-least been gba sized


----------



## MikaDubbz (Jun 3, 2020)

Memoir said:


> Ya'll in here saying you'll buy it.. I'm over here questioning the thought process behind this. Why a micro? Why not make it as big as a GBA? The GB Micro was cool and all, but that small ass screen is not a positive. Pass.



Like I said, I love the idea of having a tiny handheld on my keychain. It'd make for a great novelty (at the right price). But I'm more interested in the product that I linked that is a micro raspberry pi, capable of much more than just the Game Gear/Master System.


----------



## eriol33 (Jun 3, 2020)

It cannot be that small. I hope it's just an exaggeration.


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Jun 3, 2020)

MikaDubbz said:


> Like I said, I love the idea of having a tiny handheld on my keychain. It'd make for a great novelty (at the right price). But I'm more interested in the product that I linked that is a micro raspberry pi, capable of much more than just the Game Gear/Master System.


Saw that, too. It's too small. Even as a novelty item. Just something you show your friends one time and either forget about or force yourself to play until you become uncomfortable. It's a great concept, and the fun key offers more. It's just weird to me that there's even a small market for things like this. If this came out in the early 2000s? I could see myself buying it. Only to show up the one kid who had a game gear.


----------



## MikaDubbz (Jun 3, 2020)

Memoir said:


> Saw that, too. It's too small. Even as a novelty item. Just something you show your friends one time and either forget about or force yourself to play until you become uncomfortable. It's a great concept, and the fun key offers more. It's just weird to me that there's even a small market for things like this. If this came out in the early 2000s? I could see myself buying it. Only to show up the one kid who had a game gear.



I don't think you understand what a novelty is if you think it's too small, that's literally the novelty about it lol.


----------



## slaphappygamer (Jun 3, 2020)

What emulator will this use?


----------



## FanNintendo (Jun 3, 2020)

Perfect for Belt-Buckle


----------



## Ericthegreat (Jun 3, 2020)

That's kinda cool, is this the big Sega announcement?


----------



## SG854 (Jun 3, 2020)

Will Nintendo anounce the Gameboy Micro Micro?


----------



## the_randomizer (Jun 3, 2020)

Never owned a Game Gear, but this is cool


----------



## campbell0505 (Jun 3, 2020)

thats cool and all but how are we meant to play it


----------



## WiiHomebrew+Snes (Jun 3, 2020)

so this is the great industry-changing innovation from sega! nice


----------



## Xzi (Jun 3, 2020)

*S M O L*

Well, for anybody who was begging for a system much more portable than Switch, there you go.


----------



## KingVamp (Jun 3, 2020)

Well, at least you can play it with one hand.

Doesn't seem like it has a TV-out. Would have been more compelling.


----------



## MikaDubbz (Jun 3, 2020)

SG854 said:


> Will Nintendo anounce the Gameboy Micro Micro?



Would be great if the GBA classic was just an OG model GBA with a proper backlight and loaded with the best 20 or 30 games.  The OG GBA definitely had the best for factor of all Game Boy models, just a shame it never had a good backlight in that form factor.


----------



## Silent_Gunner (Jun 3, 2020)

SkeletonSmith said:


> That's the thing - it's just for lobsters!



Well, I guess we're not high enough on the dominance hierarchy...


----------



## Kwyjor (Jun 3, 2020)

Chary said:


> The teaser website is scant on details


Hey, do you think maybe there's a possibility that this is deliberately misleading in order to generate buzz?

No, of course not, who would do that?


----------



## 64bitmodels (Jun 3, 2020)

Chary said:


> View attachment 211766​SEGA has decided to unveil one of its projects related to its 60th-anniversary celebration. It's not the rumored Dreamcast Mini that some may have been dreaming of, but SEGA is releasing a retro throwback system, in the form of the absolutely tiny Game Gear Micro. The teaser website is scant on details, but more information is to come on June 3rd at 13:00 Japan Standard Time (GMT+9).
> 
> Source


the game gear kinda sucks ngl


----------



## raxadian (Jun 3, 2020)

Memoir said:


> Ya'll in here saying you'll buy it.. I'm over here questioning the thought process behind this. Why a micro? Why not make it as big as a GBA? The GB Micro was cool and all, but that small ass screen is not a positive. Pass.
> 
> Another thought. Why didn't they opt for a *SEGA handheld with a retro library from their genesis/MD and gamegear/master system*? This is so stupid.



They have been selling that handheld for years... is not very good.


----------



## Silent_Gunner (Jun 3, 2020)

MikaDubbz said:


> Shame this product wasn't right around the corner: https://www.funkey-project.com/ else I might be interested. I do love the idea of putting a portable on my keychain though.



There comes a point where the desire to shrink things down goes past the point of practicality!


----------



## SG854 (Jun 3, 2020)

Sonic Angel Knight said:


> It looks too small. I doubt I could actually play this. Reminds me of the gameboy micro. Do japan really like everything tiny?


----------



## Jayro (Jun 3, 2020)

So where do we preorder?


----------



## Hambrew (Jun 3, 2020)

*WHAT THE HECC HAPPENED TO THE MASTER SYSTEM MICRO!? DISGUSTING!*


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Jun 3, 2020)

raxadian said:


> They have been selling that handheld for years... is not very good.


They also had a terrible home console for years before they gave us the genesis mini. So, yeah. They should give the handheld another look.


----------



## 64bitmodels (Jun 3, 2020)

also i really hate tiny portables, my hands are too big as it stands, i can barely hold a new 3ds *xl *comfortably in my hands, why do you think i'd want something like this?
being able to fit it on my keychain..? i dont even have keys, so thats useless. if i wanted a portable handheld that could fit in my pocket and go everywhere i go... i'd just get a switch (lite)?


----------



## ecesar (Jun 3, 2020)




----------



## Silent_Gunner (Jun 3, 2020)

Hambrew said:


> *WHAT THE HECC HAPPENED TO THE MASTER SYSTEM MICRO!? DISGUSTING!*



Uhh...the Game Gear and the SMS have a very similar set of games...


----------



## Hambrew (Jun 3, 2020)

yeah but the SMS is better than the Game Gear


----------



## Silent_Gunner (Jun 3, 2020)

Hambrew said:


> yeah but the SMS is better than the Game Gear



Well, if you want all of that and then some, how about getting yourself one of these?

https://www.hardkernel.com/shop/odroid-go-advance/


----------



## DarthDub (Jun 3, 2020)

Catering to the Japanese market. People need to understand that. Is it coming out outside of Japan at all?


----------



## RyRyIV (Jun 3, 2020)

I can’t tell if this is a sign of the darkest timeline, or that the world is about to get better.


----------



## Deleted member 512337 (Jun 3, 2020)

"perfect for children with no necks"


----------



## 64bitmodels (Jun 3, 2020)

ChicoPancho said:


> "perfect for children with no necks"


perfect for the picori
or the minish, whatever theyre called


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 3, 2020)

i have seen smaller portables


----------



## 64bitmodels (Jun 3, 2020)

xenocard said:


> i have seen smaller portables



the smaller they are, they more useless they get!


----------



## Pipistrele (Jun 3, 2020)

Seems that most tempers miss out in its purpose as a collectible novelty item. Well, either that, or they just like CAD-tier jokes about lobsters.


----------



## osaka35 (Jun 3, 2020)

And it'll have all sonic games except sonic 3 because they don't want to deal with the headache of michael jackson's estate. Or just the handheld versions, which makes more sense. I wonder if it'll be for 20, 30, or 50 bucks.


----------



## Justinde75 (Jun 3, 2020)

I hope this isnt the "big industry shaking news"


----------



## Deleted member 512337 (Jun 3, 2020)

Justinde75 said:


> I hope this isnt the "big industry shaking news"


this is sega, it probably is


----------



## veenx0704 (Jun 3, 2020)

i don't need it thanksss


----------



## Silent_Gunner (Jun 3, 2020)

RyRyIV said:


> I can’t tell if this is a sign of the darkest timeline, or that the world is about to get better.



If only. I'm just trying to get out of debt so I can sit the rest of this shitty year out. Politics stay the fuck out of my private life hopefully afterwards!


----------



## 64bitmodels (Jun 3, 2020)

Silent_Gunner said:


> Politics stay the fuck out and never come back, youve done nothing but divide people more and more, cause riots, and make people act like literal children over presidential elections.


Fixed it for you


----------



## teamlocust (Jun 3, 2020)

Another crap mini but sheeps will buy it don't worry Sega.. now about that Dreamcast mini


----------



## 64bitmodels (Jun 3, 2020)

teamlocust said:


> Another crap mini but sheeps will buy it don't worry Sega.. now about that Dreamcast mini


no one cares about the game gear, im pretty sure the even most delusional of sheeps wont even buy this


----------



## supergamer368 (Jun 3, 2020)

I'd bet that console is gonna cost a bunch ($50-70?) and half of em will get lost since they're so tiny. I don't even know how you're supposed to see that screen, this was clearly built for novelty rather than for comfortable retro gaming.


----------



## maurodh (Jun 3, 2020)

I'm Dying to buy this


----------



## Deleted member 512337 (Jun 3, 2020)

each color comes with only 4 exclusive games... and it's $50 for one...

This is why piracy is a thing.


----------



## slaphappygamer (Jun 3, 2020)

64bitmodels said:


> the game gear kinda sucks ngl


What are you talking about wizard pinball is great!


----------



## Retinal_FAILURE (Jun 3, 2020)

hopefully SEGA won't use AT GAMES. Oh wait, most likely too late?


or is this thing too little, too late?
 sorry couldn't help myself based off of everyone else's serious demeanor/


----------



## KingVamp (Jun 3, 2020)

At the very least, each game should be for every color.  Pretty ridiculous, but at least they have an add-on that makes your Micro not so micro. 

​


----------



## Retinal_FAILURE (Jun 3, 2020)

Retinal_FAILURE said:


> hopefully SEGA won't use AT GAMES. Oh wait, most likely too late?





KingVamp said:


> At the very least, each game should be for every color.  Pretty ridiculous, but at least they have an add-on that makes your Micro not so micro.
> 
> ​



hopefully they will offer a TV tuner add on


----------



## gman666 (Jun 3, 2020)

Wait wait... Is this the PS5 like announcement that Famitsu was supposed to cover? Cause damn I'm disappointed.


----------



## Reploid (Jun 3, 2020)

april again?


----------



## XDel (Jun 3, 2020)

WTF, who can hold this let alone see what's going on on the screen? Bad idea.


----------



## Rail Fighter (Jun 3, 2020)

Game Gear sucks monkey balls anyway.


----------



## Psionic Roshambo (Jun 3, 2020)

What is this a console for ants.... console peas-ants  lol I kid I kid, collectable item for display on a shelf


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 3, 2020)

This is too cute for me. I'll love it, feed it, walk it everyday, I promise, just gimme. I'll also play on it for like a half an hour than let it collect dust.


----------



## hippy dave (Jun 3, 2020)

Nice novelty, definitely. Just hope they're hackable to add more games.

I think that video said 4980 yen, which is like 36 quid. Wonder how much more it'll cost if it gets released over here.

E: fwiw I just got a Game Boy Micro and it's a lot more playable at that size than you'd think. Admittedly this one looks EVEN SMALLER.


----------



## T-hug (Jun 3, 2020)

Wow this is something I won't buy lol. My thumb's bigger than that thing.

Completely pointless and in my case, probably useless.

1/10 for nostalgia only.


----------



## raxadian (Jun 3, 2020)

Memoir said:


> They also had a terrible home console for years before they gave us the genesis mini. So, yeah. They should give the handheld another look.



The Sega Dreamcast wasn terrible. Sure the memory cards were expensive but it had a lot of great games!


----------



## Viri (Jun 3, 2020)

To think, I thought Nintendo was going to be the first to release a mini handheld console(Yes, I know the Gameboy Micro is a thing). I guess maybe in a few years, we'll get a Gameboy mini, lol.

Also, honestly, the Game Gear's library is pretty bad.


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 3, 2020)

Day 1 will likely get all colours


----------



## Veho (Jun 3, 2020)

Well that's cute. 
Very much a novelty item, but cute. 

Hack when?


----------



## vree (Jun 3, 2020)

Don't get me wrong I absolutely love the game gear. But like 40bucks or so for amini console with a tiny screen that is uncomfortable to play one. And with only just 4 games? No just no. You are paying for a gimmic/toy/novelty item. And an overpriced one at that.

Even if you could mod it in the end to add any game you want the screen itself is way to tiny. It looks smaller than the gameboy micro screen and even that screen was uncomfortable to play on for longer then 15min (I got one).

Now if it just was a bit larger like I dunno a gba screen or so. And it had more games then ofcourse an instant buy. Now? Avoid...


----------



## ciaomao (Jun 3, 2020)

I had the original handheld with a TV tuner, external battery pack (most important item), 2 x 16 in 1 carts from the night market with GG and Master System games. I would love to have the mini, but 4 games??? naaaah


----------



## RandomUser (Jun 3, 2020)

Maybe use an LCD screen that makes everything turn green when being viewed at an angle.
Who ever owned an actual Game Gear remembers those days?


----------



## invwar (Jun 3, 2020)

Sega, this sounds like a real good idea, BUT why oh why you do it like this? The Game Gear Mini is way too small, they should have at least increased the size of the screen and break the original ratio to a "as I remember it". And when I look at the D-Pad, i get a real bad feeling. For 10-20 Dollar, I would say it is a good idea, but they sell each one for 50 USD - no thanks!


----------



## Localhorst86 (Jun 3, 2020)

Sega, y u no nomad?


----------



## Bruno Jenso (Jun 3, 2020)

As a GBA Micro fan who, despite all the protests about it being too small to play, is playing it more than any other console - I can't help but be fascinated by this bloody ridiculous idea. That screen is a LOT smaller than the GBA micro screen and that 'buy all four for 16 games' is absolutely mental. SEGA - you're mad as a banana tree, and I might have to get a black one and hope the other games are unlock-able.


----------



## smileyhead (Jun 3, 2020)

This would be a nice charm or keychain, but it's too expensive for that.


----------



## xdarkx (Jun 3, 2020)

I'm sure Sega will sell some separate accessories which will allow us to play the darn thing.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jun 3, 2020)

why is everyone hyped over this it's the stupidest thing i've ever seen! hope it comes with a magnifying glass to see the damn thing! i definitely won't be getting one my eyes are fucked enough as it is


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 3, 2020)

well son of a bitch if there's no way of watching tv on it then I'm not buying it


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 3, 2020)

This looks like it should have been a gashapon
Its so tiny and the game selection is way too limited 

It would have been fun if they messed around with the proportions and the screen was gba sized like the adapter by default.


----------



## shaunj66 (Jun 3, 2020)

I would have been all over this if it wasn't so small. It's just ridiculous how small they made it.


----------



## Dark Ronin (Jun 3, 2020)

Even Tiny Soldering Guy will have some hard time with this one I bet...


----------



## yoyoyo69 (Jun 3, 2020)

Now THIS is a genuinely good idea, I feel the screen is a little small on the model in the screen shot, but Nintendo should make a Gameboy version, preferably a Gameboy Colour, which can toggle to Gameboy OG mode (Gameboy Micro tweaked to only play a couple games? lol). I can see Nintendo making one for each model though.

They will surely jump on board when they see how successfully this system will inevitably be.


----------



## Veho (Jun 3, 2020)

shaunj66 said:


> I would have been all over this if it wasn't so small. It's just ridiculous how small they made it.


That's what she said


----------



## subcon959 (Jun 3, 2020)

I don't even care that it's too small to play, it's too small to even look good on a shelf.


----------



## DinohScene (Jun 3, 2020)

That looks really uncomfy.


----------



## tfocosta (Jun 3, 2020)

Say what? I would probably press the 2 buttons at the same time!

But it's still something really cool for collectors.


----------



## Harsky (Jun 3, 2020)

A shame that the games I want are in the coloured Game Gears that I never grew up with as a kid. If it wasn't for the price, I would've thought these were gacha machine prizes.


----------



## Another World (Jun 3, 2020)

shaunj66 said:


> I would have been all over this if it wasn't so small. It's just ridiculous how small they made it.



The Game Boy Micro measurements: 50 x 101 x 17.2mm
The *Game Gear* Micro measures: 80mm x 43mm x 40mm

I can palm a basketball and never once had issues gaming on the GB Micro. It is the permanent home of my M3 Lite. This thing doesn't seem that bad to me. It would be a great addition to a pocket. However, having just completed testing/playing through all of the GG games... There is little to excite me. Even if this ends up being hackable, with an easy way to load ROMs, I'm still kinda just over the GG library at this point. It has like 5 memorable titles (and that horrible version of Gunstar Heroes isn't one!)

-Another World


----------



## Brigand (Jun 3, 2020)

Why are all these new systems too big for my hands...


----------



## TangentingTangerines (Jun 3, 2020)

How about you just release a bigger one for double the price and with all the games?  Doesn't have to be as bulky as the original, but something bigger than a stickynote would be nice.


----------



## eriol33 (Jun 3, 2020)

they are not kidding, the size is that small. I think it's a joke product.


----------



## saishowaguu2 (Jun 3, 2020)

Rail Fighter said:


> Game Gear sucks monkey balls anyway.


Super monkey balls?


----------



## Der_Blockbuster (Jun 3, 2020)

How can you see Jack shit on the screen, or even land inputs or get through any first level. This gotta be a troll.


----------



## Jayro (Jun 3, 2020)

Says right on the bottom of the website: (https://ebten.jp/sega/p/7015020100601)

_"M2 Co., Ltd. is still in charge of the software part."_

So M2 is doing the emulation, we know it will be good and accurate enough for smooth gameplay!


----------



## KingVamp (Jun 3, 2020)

Btw, cloud gaming for arcade machines was the big announcement. 


subcon959 said:


> I don't even care that it's too small to play, it's too small to even look good on a shelf.


Most collectors aren't even going to open the box, right? So, hopefully the box looks good.


----------



## K3N1 (Jun 3, 2020)

Sonic Angel Knight said:


> It looks too small. I doubt I could actually play this. Reminds me of the gameboy micro. Do japan really like everything tiny?
> 
> Unless there is games on there not on the 3DS eshop virtual console, can't see me buying one. It's basically like master system which wasn't a popular system where I'm from. I honestly only know about it from the sonic compilations including game gear games. (might want to release a compilation of the game gear games on switch)


If they do then I have Hope's for a japanese wofe


----------



## Teletron1 (Jun 3, 2020)

This isn’t the first time I have a Sega mini that is 4” I paid $5 in clearance 
So $50 with only 4 games
The black model comes with:
_Sonic the Hedgehog Puyo Puyo 2 Out Run Royal Stone_

The blue variant includes:_Sonic Chaos Gunstar Heroes Sylvan Tale Baku Baku Animal

The yellow Game Gear Micro has: Shining Force Gaiden: Ensei – Jashin no Kuni he Shining Force: The Sword of Hajya Shining Force Gaiden: Final Conflict Nazopuyo Aruru no Ru

And the red version is preloaded with: Revelations: The Demon Slayer Megami Tensei Gaiden: Last Bible Special The GG Shinobi Columns


Oh and it gets better buy all 4 and it comes with a magnifying glass adapter  for free



_


----------



## spotanjo3 (Jun 3, 2020)

No thanks. Too small and so tiny. YUCK! And most games sucks. I had played bigger Game Gear Portable before. No games interested me so I switched to Game Boy instead.  

Now, this ? (CHUCKLING). No thanks!


----------



## leon315 (Jun 3, 2020)

Neat.

highly recommend to purchase a magnifier alongside this tiny console, cauz u will really need it.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Tom Bombadildo said:


> Day 1 purchase, hands down.


Check the video on youtube, this video is buried by ''DISLIKES''.


----------



## micp (Jun 3, 2020)

Surely this is a collector's item only? Nobody who remembers having one as a child has hands small enough to actually use this.


----------



## subcon959 (Jun 3, 2020)

KingVamp said:


> Btw, cloud gaming for arcade machines was the big announcement.
> 
> Most collectors aren't even going to open the box, right? So, hopefully the box looks good.


The boxes do look good, and I only just saw the special one where you actually get a display box with all 4 frames. The only problem with that is it probably won't be released outside Japan and will cost a fortune to try and import.


----------



## FAST6191 (Jun 3, 2020)

So Sega put down the crack pipe for long enough to play to their nostalgia properties, however they saw either a Nintendo watch or a gameboy micro and said "hold my beer"?


----------



## tabzer (Jun 3, 2020)

I'd probably buy it even knowing that it wasn't playable.


----------



## LightBeam (Jun 3, 2020)

What's the price ? Cuz that's too small and I don't want to buy 4 just to have all the games. I would have prefered to have all the games in one. Otherwise it looks cute and all, even tho it looks damn unplayable and come on ... A screen magnifier ? If you have to release a scren magnifier, MAYBE it's because the screen is way too small despite the "micro" concept.
It's cool and all, but I think Sega should have made some compromise between the micro size and the screen being so small only an ant could play with it


----------



## micp (Jun 3, 2020)

LightBeam said:


> What's the price ? Cuz that's too small and I don't want to buy 4 just to have all the games. I would have prefered to have all the games in one. Otherwise it looks cute and all, even tho it looks damn unplayable and come on ... A screen magnifier ? If you have to release a scren magnifier, MAYBE it's because the screen is way too small despite the "micro" concept.
> It's cool and all, but I think Sega should have made some compromise between the micro size and the screen being so small only an ant could play with it



Around $50 each.


----------



## Trash_Bandatcoot (Jun 3, 2020)

Looks absolutely dope, but...

> Heavy text based RPG's on a 1 inch screen
Sega, what the fuck is wrong with you


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 3, 2020)

very cool!


----------



## lordelan (Jun 3, 2020)

I'm sorry but, are they completely stupid wasting resources for such a finger braker?!
Nobody plays with this longer than 30 minutes. Also why not at least putting more games on it?

I love the Game Gear but if they want to re-release it, why not in the form factor of a GBA sort of thing and with 30 - 50 games on it?

Well, I'm glad I can enjoy the games on my Switch (RetroArch).


----------



## eriol33 (Jun 3, 2020)

I don't know what was sega thinking. They basically produced a glorified rubbish with a very limited value.


----------



## TVL (Jun 3, 2020)

BlueFox gui said:


> but.. how am i going to see what's on the screen?



With the super wide gear mini... coming soon™

edit: That was meant as a joke but they do have a magnifying perhipheral for it, didn't watch the video before commenting.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jun 3, 2020)

accessories sold separately


----------



## DJPlace (Jun 3, 2020)

wow nice... but buying each system for the games does not seem like it's worth it. unless it's like 10 dollars each one.... (no sure how much 10 dollars is in yen but still)


----------



## CrossOut (Jun 3, 2020)

For me, I will not get it. I find that it is very inconvenient to look the smaller screen, but maybe that is just me? Go back and see if you can play on the Nintendo ds with its really small screen now a days, though the 3ds and 2ds XL consoles have a good screen size and are fine to use. This will sell fairly Id say,so many people will enjoy it.


----------



## dAVID_ (Jun 3, 2020)

How the fuck is anyone with hands larger than those of a baby going to play this comfortably?


----------



## Manurocker95 (Jun 3, 2020)

People complained about only 20-30 games on mini consoles and now sega brings 4 for the same price. Nice.


----------



## SkittleDash (Jun 3, 2020)

Clips... To make the screen larger. Is there also an accessory to shrink my hands with it? I'm pretty sure I'd break it after a second of use trying to find a comfortable position to play it.


----------



## GbaNober (Jun 3, 2020)

Cool it's Practical than switch


----------



## Veho (Jun 3, 2020)

Manurocker95 said:


> People complained about only 20-30 games on mini consoles and now sega brings 4 for the same price. Nice.


Next step: _single game_ mini consoles!


----------



## spotanjo3 (Jun 3, 2020)

Nintendo GBA micro + Sega Game Gear micro = Very bad.


----------



## Deleted member 397813 (Jun 3, 2020)

i see sega didn't learn from nintendo


----------



## Andalitez (Jun 3, 2020)

banjo2 said:


> Can I fit it into my mouth? Asking for a friend


Ask WULFF DEN


----------



## MetoMeto (Jun 3, 2020)

You see, let me explain this mini consoles thing.

Those mini versions of PlayStation, SNES, NES they are mini because they where originally big you see, and they can be played on a big television.
But GameGear is already small, and screen is even smaller than console, so no need to shrink it further...

*phone rings*
Yes who is it? Sega boss? I see...i see i see...so you already shrinked it. Oh...I understand. Well Goodbye.

EDIT: Ok so i just got a call from Sega, they didn't get the point of mini consoles i guess.
Oh well...
that's to bad though, 'cause I'm not really "on fire" to get these nano consoles.


----------



## kublai (Jun 3, 2020)

I was hoping for something more exciting. How small can we go?


----------



## Veho (Jun 3, 2020)

kublai said:


> I was hoping for something more exciting. How small can we go?


Pretty small.


----------



## MetoMeto (Jun 3, 2020)

huma_dawii said:


> This is worst than Gameboy Micro!! you cant even see the screen


i hate how small GBA games look on the DS lite, let alone this!

I was actually pretty excited for revive of game gear, but as soon as i saw "small" my excitement was immediately winding down!


----------



## Burlsol (Jun 3, 2020)

Chary said:


> Oh good they finally made the Game Gear in a size where it doesn’t consume 6 AA batteries a second.


Now it's 6 AAA batteries a second.


----------



## limpbiz411 (Jun 3, 2020)

i might buy this, its only gonna be about 45.00$ USD


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Jun 3, 2020)

Oh, my god. Sega you sly bastards. Different colors, with different games at roughly $45 a pop. You made the device that small just to sell a completely needless attachment to make the screen marginally bigger.


----------



## MadMakuFuuma (Jun 3, 2020)

what a cool keychain!


----------



## subcon959 (Jun 3, 2020)

Memoir said:


> Oh, my god. Sega you sly bastards. Different colors, with different games at roughly $45 a pop. You made the device that small just to sell a completely needless attachment to make the screen marginally bigger.


I don't think you can buy the magnifier it's a bonus item for people who pre-order the full set.


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Jun 3, 2020)

The fuck?
Why are gaemu companis acting like emuration doesn't exists?

Seems like the 90's all over again, selling small consoles in order to sell big ass glasses that defeats the purpose of the whole being portable thing.


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Jun 3, 2020)

subcon959 said:


> I don't think you can buy the magnifier it's a bonus item for people who pre-order the full set.


*insert thinking emoji*

That's odd.


----------



## Jayinem81 (Jun 3, 2020)

What Sega should do, but they won't, is have a system that's a collection of all their arcade games from Model 2, Model 3 etc...


----------



## CraddaPoosta (Jun 3, 2020)

Yeah...

No...


----------



## pedro702 (Jun 3, 2020)

seems preety unconfortable to play imo.


----------



## Jayinem81 (Jun 3, 2020)

Veho said:


> Pretty small.



Just need a tiny hdmi to hook it up to TV so it will look glorious.


----------



## brightlight54 (Jun 3, 2020)

AmandaRose said:


> I'm glad you said mouth and not somewhere else



Gotta get your game gear fix in prison too, y'know?


----------



## Jayinem81 (Jun 3, 2020)

brightlight54 said:


> Gotta get your game gear fix in prison too, y'know?



I read where one of the guys from Piratebay got an SNES in prison with him. Prison sounds nice. 

 Or maybe it was a PS1 can't remember something like that.


----------



## Bkool999 (Jun 4, 2020)

Wow, this is truly revolutionary.  Easy competition for next gen consoles.


----------



## DarkCoffe64 (Jun 4, 2020)

As much as these are next to useless, I can't help but love this kinda stuff, ahah.
Always liked, like, micro toys, especially if they transform too or combine or what.
_Might_ get one if I find it at a bargain price... and hopefully you can add more games much like the other mini console too


----------



## saishowaguu2 (Jun 4, 2020)

This is one time that I'm glad that "Ninten-don't".


----------



## HarveyHouston (Jun 4, 2020)

It's Game Boy Micro all over again...


----------



## CMDreamer (Jun 4, 2020)

Definitely not for me, thanks... Next!


----------



## MarkDarkness (Jun 4, 2020)

This is SEGA level of stupid.


----------



## Magnus87 (Jun 4, 2020)

Great for SEGA, I'm still waiting for a "GB Classic Mini"...


----------



## UltraSUPRA (Jun 4, 2020)

[shameless plug]
I made a video about this yesterday.

[/shameless plug]


----------



## GodFrame (Jun 4, 2020)

What an expensive keychain.


----------



## Kurt91 (Jun 4, 2020)

Everybody keeps comparing this to the Game Boy Micro. Did anybody actually have one of those? I did, and it was nowhere near as uncomfortable or hard to see as you guys keep making it out. The only thing I didn't like about it was that it couldn't play GB/GBC games, but other than that, it was pretty neat. It even had a thing on it to literally attach it to your keychain. It played the full GBA library, used a rechargable battery with pretty short recharge times, if I'm remembering it correctly, and had a nice bright screen that was easy to see. Why all the hate for the thing? I'd understand it if it was something like this where you only get the four built-in games, but that sucker was a full complete working GBA.


----------



## KingVamp (Jun 4, 2020)

It has been too long, but I remember the GBM being comfortable too.


----------



## Manurocker95 (Jun 4, 2020)

Kurt91 said:


> Everybody keeps comparing this to the Game Boy Micro. Did anybody actually have one of those? I did, and it was nowhere near as uncomfortable or hard to see as you guys keep making it out. The only thing I didn't like about it was that it couldn't play GB/GBC games, but other than that, it was pretty neat. It even had a thing on it to literally attach it to your keychain. It played the full GBA library, used a rechargable battery with pretty short recharge times, if I'm remembering it correctly, and had a nice bright screen that was easy to see. Why all the hate for the thing? I'd understand it if it was something like this where you only get the four built-in games, but that sucker was a full complete working GBA.



The issue with these micro consoles is, at least you could play official GB games on the GBMicro but these can't (play original games). And yes, the micro is SO uncomfortable compared to the SP or regular GBA.

Btw, I still have mine.


----------



## StrayGuitarist (Jun 4, 2020)

The emphasis should be on "Game Gear", not "Micro". The thing is I'd totally be interested in something like this if it wasn't smaller than the batteries used to power the original console.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jun 4, 2020)

the game weeny


----------



## duwen (Jun 4, 2020)

Not what I was expecting from their tease, but I'm ok with this... I may even get either the black or blue variant (for Outrun and Gunstar Heroes respectively). Unfortunately the yellow and red ones render themselves useless by virtue of the fact that text is pretty important to the majority of those titles and I doubt it will be dechipherable on that teeny screen.


----------



## Quarions (Jun 4, 2020)

Sega are such masters at trolling haha.

Everyone here that is mad is proving that Sega succeed


----------



## depaul (Jun 4, 2020)

My dream console would be Dreamcast or Saturn mini.
Why? They're hard to find, difficult to emulate and feature many gems ought to be replayed.


----------



## leon315 (Jun 4, 2020)

Day 04/06/2020, the trailer video has officially 2774 like against 2773 dislikes XD.

LMFAO, SEGA EPIC FAIL.


----------



## ciaomao (Jun 4, 2020)

Veho said:


> Next step: _single game_ mini consoles!


actually they have two games in one system, but you need to hack it.


----------



## koshikage-yira99 (Jun 4, 2020)

See for me personally, as an ant human hybrid, this is really fucking cool


----------



## Pluupy (Jun 4, 2020)

Kurt91 said:


> Everybody keeps comparing this to the Game Boy Micro. Did anybody actually have one of those? I did, and it was nowhere near as uncomfortable or hard to see as you guys keep making it out. The only thing I didn't like about it was that it couldn't play GB/GBC games, but other than that, it was pretty neat. It even had a thing on it to literally attach it to your keychain. It played the full GBA library, used a rechargable battery with pretty short recharge times, if I'm remembering it correctly, and had a nice bright screen that was easy to see. Why all the hate for the thing? I'd understand it if it was something like this where you only get the four built-in games, but that sucker was a full complete working GBA.


I got a gameboy micro by mistake as part of an Ebay purchase. Wanted to buy 3 game boy advance SPs for my cousins in dominican republic, got two SPs and micro. That crap was extremely uncomfortable, and I have small hands even for a female. You aint gonna tell me you can play long gaming sessions on that without your eyes and hands hurting.


----------



## Benja81 (Jun 4, 2020)

"Big Window Micro"  
Remembers super wide gear didn't even work well..


----------



## pedro702 (Jun 4, 2020)

depaul said:


> My dream console would be Dreamcast or Saturn mini.
> Why? They're hard to find, difficult to emulate and feature many gems ought to be replayed.


dreamcast isnt hard to emulate, saturn yes dreamcast not so much, but that is the main issue why you will never see a saturn mini, becuase mini consoles work with emulators and if they are hard to do they wont do the mini :s


----------



## FamicomHeero (Jun 5, 2020)

Jeez that is one tiny screen.  Battery life was horrible on the original even with 6 batteries.  It cost a small fortune to play.


----------



## CallmeBerto (Jun 5, 2020)

Do....do I eat it?


----------



## HideoKojima (Jun 5, 2020)

I checked the accessories, I like the magnifier bundle pro


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jun 5, 2020)

Shalashaska98 said:


> I like the magnifier bundle pro


you mean this?


----------



## HideoKojima (Jun 5, 2020)

Bladexdsl said:


> you mean this?


----------



## emigre (Jun 5, 2020)

Credit on Sega on reliving the old Sega spirit in the best way possible, by putting out something that is really fucking stupid.


----------



## MetoMeto (Jun 5, 2020)

i just found out that console has 4 different colors and each of those consoles has different 4 games.......4 games....4...... and it costs 70 usd......

So...uhm....are they insane?
Even as a sega fan, i refuse to buy this crap. Ok? Ok!

Oh and in case that small screen is a massive turn off, they are selling a MAGNIFYING GLASS!!!! WTF?!?!


Are you guys really buying this shit?


----------



## FAST6191 (Jun 5, 2020)

Bladexdsl said:


> you mean this?


Is that a magnifier or a giant bubble maker?


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 6, 2020)

carpal tunnel on the go


----------



## Pickle_Rick (Jun 6, 2020)

SkeletonSmith said:


> Correction: The screen is for LOBSTERS.


Do you have a lobster fetish?


----------



## tofttwaswas (Jun 6, 2020)

Hopefully it gets brought over to the US.


----------



## FAST6191 (Jun 6, 2020)

98otiss said:


> carpal tunnel on the go


Carpal tunnel and RSI are usually a repetitive action based affair. Do you really imagine this is going to lead to that?


----------



## Dax_Fame (Jun 6, 2020)

Not sure if people don't remember how awful the games are, couldn't tell how awful they are because their batteries were always dying or they're somehow mistaking this for a mini Genesis... But BOY are people positive about this little PoS.

Focus on your genius longer development cycles for Sonic games, not producing material for land fills.

I don't have a single fond memory regarding the Game Gear. Good luck.


----------



## Veho (Jun 6, 2020)

FAST6191 said:


> Is that a magnifier or a giant bubble maker?


I was going to say it was a giant Dyson fanless fan, but as it happens it is a magnifier: 

https://principalityofwy.com/blog/the-big-magnifying-glass-of-wy/

Well, metaphorically.


----------



## Glyptofane (Jun 6, 2020)

MetoMeto said:


> i just found out that console has 4 different colors and each of those consoles has different 4 games.......4 games....4...... and it costs 70 usd......
> 
> So...uhm....are they insane?
> Even as a sega fan, i refuse to buy this crap. Ok? Ok!
> ...


I'm somewhat interested in the yellow Shining Force one, but I don't believe most of the games on that one have official translations, so fat chance seeing a Western release. Otherwise, unless I were to catch these on clearance someday, fuck no.


----------



## Tarmfot (Jun 6, 2020)

Gameboy micro is the best gameboy handheld. In fact the best handheld videoconsole.


----------



## Silent_Gunner (Jun 7, 2020)

FamicomHeero said:


> Jeez that is one tiny screen.  Battery life was horrible on the original even with 6 batteries.  It cost a small fortune to play.



Heh, and let's not forget about the Sega Nomad...


----------



## MetoMeto (Jun 7, 2020)

Glyptofane said:


> I'm somewhat interested in the yellow Shining Force one, but I don't believe most of the games on that one have official translations, so fat chance seeing a Western release. Otherwise, unless I were to catch these on clearance someday, fuck no.


What i wonder is how are you gonna read the text in RPG games...

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Tarmfot said:


> Gameboy micro is the best gameboy handheld. In fact the best handheld videoconsole.


GBA SP is actually...


----------



## Tarmfot (Jun 7, 2020)

MetoMeto said:


> GBA SP is actually...



I have a GBA SP 101 and it isn't. GB Micro is better.


----------



## MetoMeto (Jun 7, 2020)

Tarmfot said:


> I have a GBA SP 101 and it isn't. GB Micro is better.


I'm holding GBA SP 101 as we "speak", playing Metroid ZM, and it is! x)
If nothing, by screen alone is better. Micro is just so.....micro...


----------



## Tarmfot (Jun 8, 2020)

MetoMeto said:


> I'm holding GBA SP 101 as we "speak", playing Metroid ZM, and it is! x)
> If nothing, by screen alone is better. Micro is just so.....micro...



I just prefer screen's Micro. 101's too saturated.


----------



## MetoMeto (Jun 8, 2020)

Tarmfot said:


> I just prefer screen's Micro. 101's too saturated.


It is?
GBA micro seems much better than this GG micro by the way.


----------



## Tarmfot (Jun 9, 2020)

MetoMeto said:


> It is?
> GBA micro seems much better than this GG micro by the way.



I had Micro first so perhaps I'm used to that colors I suppose.
GG micro is a "what they were thinking?" thing.


----------



## MetoMeto (Jun 9, 2020)

Tarmfot said:


> I had Micro first so perhaps I'm used to that colors I suppose.
> GG micro is a "what they were thinking?" thing.


They weren't x)


----------

